# One man's trash



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

No this is not the old adage you were expecting.
Tonight and yesterday a little socialism being displayed by the government. They do not want you hording and they will act.
Think about what you are putting in your trash as time wears on. 
6 weeks from now if it continues downhill. And you are discarding fresh gallons of milk and oreo containers in the same container as your surgical gloves N 95 masks and fine bourbon.
Someone will notice.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm missing your point.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm missing your point.


Wake up Paula, shake the cobwebs out and pay attention.

Altered State is saying that if this shit-show continues and someone notices (from your trash) that you have been living high on the hog while other non-prepared less fortunate dipshits don't have anything, you might become a target...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Wake up Paula, shake the cobwebs out and pay attention.
> 
> Altered State is saying that if this shit-show continues and someone notices (from your trash) that you have been living high on the hog while other non-prepared less fortunate dipshits don't have anything, you might become a target...


I'm not worried about any of my pussy hat-wearing neighbors coming after our stuff, but we could burn it or we have room to bury it if things get really dire.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Alteredstate said:


> View attachment 104711


That has to be trolling.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> No this is not the old adage you were expecting.
> Tonight and yesterday a little socialism being displayed by the government. They do not want you hording and they will act.
> Think about what you are putting in your trash as time wears on.
> 6 weeks from now if it continues downhill. And you are discarding fresh gallons of milk and oreo containers in the same container as your surgical gloves N 95 masks and fine bourbon.
> Someone will notice.


From what I've seen, they are talking about the dipshits that go buy all the hand sanitizer up in three states and then try to resell it at 100 times the cost.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

But they are conveying the message that horders i.e. you are bad and need to share. Did I mention I do not like my phone changing what I type.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> That has to be trolling.


I dont know. There is really very little that is in that short is supply. But I creeped on this lady's Facebook site and a book by its cover seam dim witted unwise and unprepared.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A number of years ago, the day after a bad hurricane hit South Florida, a FEMA lady was being interviewed on live TV and said, right out loud, that if anyone had more than three days worth of supplies, FEMA was authorized to take it from them to distribute to those without.
It was at that moment in time I made the decision to tell NO ONE, not even our kids, what we had.

As far as trash, I refuse to pay the monthly fee for garbage pickup and take it to the dump myself. If they ever start inspecting what I bring, it just may end up on the side of the road.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A number of years ago, the day after a bad hurricane hit South Florida, a FEMA lady was being interviewed on live TV and said, right out loud, that if anyone had more than three days worth of supplies, FEMA was authorized to take it from them to distribute to those without.
> It was at that moment in time I made the decision to tell NO ONE, not even our kids, what we had.
> 
> As far as trash, I refuse to pay the monthly fee for garbage pickup and take it to the dump myself. If they ever start inspecting what I bring, it just may end up on the side of the road.


When I lived in Alaska back in the late 70s, I knew a guy whose job was to go through trash people dumped on the side of the road to look for identifying information so they could be fined.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here, everything that is burnable is put into the wood stove and burned.

Ashes are disposed of on my property.

The only thing that goes to the dump is the glass and cans.

I don't tell anyone about what I have stored in over 15 years.

I told my daughter that we may expect a call from her mother soon seeking to come here, 

no one else will have her including her brothers.

She knows I have plenty of food and a lot of booze (she is now an alk) and will want to be taken care of.

Daughter says it is never going to happen and she means it, we have not seen or talked to her since 2002

The ex use to bitch about me storing stuff instead of saving for more vacations.

I use to fly us all over the country in my plane for vacations, but then things got serious with slick willy in office.

I think we are about to explode here with woohoo cases, they double every 2 days, almost 800 in the state as of 4 PM today.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> When I lived in Alaska back in the late 70s, I knew a guy whose job was to go through trash people dumped on the side of the road to look for identifying information so they could be fined.


Ummm, I'm not THAT stupid.:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> When I lived in Alaska back in the late 70s, I knew a guy whose job was to go through trash people dumped on the side of the road to look for identifying information so they could be fined.


Oh yeah, we did that here when the city slickers came out to fish,

and left their trash bags alongside where they parked by the river.

We took out warrants for them and had them picked up on friday nights, had to wait until Monday for a hearing.

That cut the trash down quite a bit,

they left script bottles old bill and junk mail in the bags along with a lot of real crappy things.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A number of years ago, the day after a bad hurricane hit South Florida, a FEMA lady was being interviewed on live TV and said, right out loud, that if anyone had more than three days worth of supplies, FEMA was authorized to take it from them to distribute to those without.


Do you have the means to defend it? I'm not handing over life giving supplies without a fight.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Do you have the means to defend it? I'm not handing over life giving supplies without a fight.


KUSA - have you met RPD?? That ^^ is like asking @*SOCOM42* if he has any guns.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> KUSA - have you met RPD?? That ^^ is like asking @*SOCOM42* if he has any guns.


I was being a bit rhetorical asking him if he could defend it.

I'm gonna state right here for the world to hear, if anyone comes to steal my supplies, they will be met with deadly force. I'll give them the option to reconsider if possible but if my door gets busted, the buster is gonna get busted.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I was being a bit rhetorical asking him if he could defend it.
> 
> I'm gonna state right here for the world to hear, if anyone comes to steal my supplies, they will be met with deadly force. I'll give them the option to reconsider if possible but if my door gets busted, the buster is gonna get busted.


LOL figured that! And, there's a whole lotta folks who'll do just what you described.

Ya know - one good thing about all the anti-gun screaming... there should be little doubt in all the libtard's minds - that we're all armed to the teeth. It might help them reconsider, or slow them down a bit, knowing the breakfast we can serve up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I was being a bit rhetorical asking him if he could defend it.
> 
> I'm gonna state right here for the world to hear, if anyone comes to steal my supplies, they will be met with deadly force. I'll give them the option to reconsider if possible but if my door gets busted, the buster is gonna get busted.


Sure, I can defend my homestead, but I'll pick my fights.
A few flats of bottled water and a case of green beans isn't worth dying over.
If you shoot at a FEMA worker, the SWAT team will be coming along directly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> When I lived in Alaska back in the late 70s, I knew a guy whose job was to go through trash people dumped on the side of the road to look for identifying information so they could be fined.


That happened in the town I worked at. Some yup had got himself a brand new big TV and was sitting aorund watching the big game with his yankee pals when the cops knocked his door and gave him a ticket for the box he tossed on the side of the road. Highly embarrassing no doubt but crime dont pay as my Daddy said. .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sure, I can defend my homestead, but I'll pick my fights.
> A few flats of bottled water and a case of green beans isn't worth dying over.
> If you shoot at a FEMA worker, the SWAT team will be coming along directly.


Don't miss and get the RTO first.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sure, I can defend my homestead, but I'll pick my fights.
> A few flats of bottled water and a case of green beans isn't worth dying over.
> If you shoot at a FEMA worker, the SWAT team will be coming along directly.


If they bust my door down, they better hope the swat team is with them.


----------

